# Hoppers Inc



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.hoppersinc.net\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.hoppersinc.net</a>[/b]​


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

How about a layitlow discount to celebrate this occasion?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

Free Juice


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Just curious, which world record holders teamed up for this occasion?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

team cce huh?

not that it matters...but just to satisfy your curiosity..for starters...john markeweitz, juan chavoya.....


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

WE ARE OPEN FOR BUSINESS NOW IN OUR BAKERSFIELD LOCATION...
FRESNO LOCATION UP BY THE SUPERSHOW...OUR DALLAS LOCATION WILL BE OPEN JAN 6TH.
OFFICAIL PRESTOLITE DISTRIBUTOR. WE WILL ADD YOUR LOGO ON YOUR BLOCKS AND BACKPLATES (10 MINIMUM)...ALL DAY LONG.....
SPECIALIZING IN ANODIZING....1 WEEK TURNAROUND FOR PLATING...


SEE YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW..


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 24 2007, 09:24 PM~8636431
> *team cce huh?
> 
> not that it matters...but just to satisfy your curiosity..for starters...john markeweitz, juan chavoya.....
> *


NO it doesen't matter, but I was just WONDERING who was behind this.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2007, 10:59 AM~8638396
> *NO it doesen't matter, but I was just WONDERING who was behind this.
> *


OOO NO CCE THERE IS A NEW MAN IN TOWN! YOU KNOW THE GREATEST THING ABOUT HOPPERS INC. CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!! HEY CCE HOPPERS DONT CHARGE THEIR WHOLESALERS A 20 DOLLAR MIN. SHIPPNG FEE. IF I NEED A PUMP HEAD SEAL KIT FOR A CUSTOMER IT DONT COST ME 20 DOLLARS TO SHIP, I PAY FOR A STAMP.

WELCOME TO THE GAME HOPPERS!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HOPPERS INC !!!!

TO THE MOTHE FUCKEN TOP !!!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

HOPPER INC crew coming out next year so look out. Not just another shop :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 27 2007, 11:38 AM~8650541
> *HOPPER INC  crew coming out next year so look out. Not just another shop :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: these people have no idea :biggrin: 

HOPPERS INC. its a lifestyle


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Aug 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8651495
> *:thumbsup:  these people have no idea :biggrin:
> 
> HOPPERS INC. its a lifestyle
> *


X 10 !!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

wassup dogg???you get that new fax machine???
get at me dogg!!!TINY 760 KUSTOMS


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>" HOPPERS INC. "</span>


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 28 2007, 03:11 PM~8661946
> *
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 24 2007, 09:24 PM~8636431
> *team cce huh?
> 
> not that it matters...but just to satisfy your curiosity..for starters...john markeweitz, juan chavoya.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8672618
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 24 2007, 10:24 PM~8636431
> *team cce huh?
> 
> not that it matters...but just to satisfy your curiosity..for starters...john markeweitz, juan chavoya.....
> *


So you did sponsor Jon, last I Heard it was up in the air.... :cheesy: 
But ,I would not claim any of their world records as yours ,just yet...They got them with other sponsors from the past...Not tryin to hate at anymeans....Well good luck, hopefully we will have some more comp next year ????????Good choice with Jon too....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 11 2007, 10:27 AM~8765567
> *ttt
> *


???


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 28 2007, 01:49 PM~8661166
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>" HOPPERS INC. "</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah..to the top for a pinned topic lol.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 11 2007, 11:09 AM~8765837
> *yeah..to the top for a pinned topic lol.
> *


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 11 2007, 11:09 AM~8765837
> *yeah..to the top for a pinned topic lol.
> *


No shit. Post something useful.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

good luck hoppers


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 12:05 AM~8749421
> *So you did sponsor Jon, last I Heard it was up in the air.... :cheesy:
> But ,I would not claim any of their world records as yours ,just yet...They got them with other sponsors from the past...Not tryin to hate at anymeans....Well good luck, hopefully we will have some more comp next year ????????Good choice with Jon too....
> *


i guess you crackers do stick together?lmao


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 12:27 PM~8782501
> *i guess you crackers do stick together?lmao
> *


get your cylinders yet????? :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813418
> *get your cylinders yet????? :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 18 2007, 03:14 PM~8818031
> *lmao!!!!
> *


what does that mean...lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so is there a hoppers inc in the northwest i heard???????


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 26 2007, 06:26 AM~8872344
> *so is there a hoppers inc in the northwest i heard???????
> *


mid west :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well then,,,,someone up in p-town is sellin there products!!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

sounds like a real good company and good people .hope to order some parts real soon.......


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

anybody know if a frame from a 64 impala 2door and a four door are the same.or if the one from the four door will fit on a 2 door?
any help is appreciated!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Sep 28 2007, 11:36 AM~8888967
> *anybody know if a frame from a 64 impala 2door and a four door are the same.or if the one from the four door will fit on a 2 door?
> any help is appreciated!
> *


THEY ARE DIFRENT FROM EACH OTHER !!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

something tremendis comin out the ryderz camp for next year! radicals hopperz and dancers look out!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>" HOPPERS INC. "</span>


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

who do you pm for response from hoppers inc...info needed pls thanks


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 4 2007, 02:15 PM~8931904
> *who do you pm for response from hoppers inc...info needed pls thanks
> *



you can pm me bro im a hoppers inc dealer


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

cool but looking for response from nestor..or someone from local shop in bakers..thanks though ill probably have to drive to the shop thanks just trying to save on gas.....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 4 2007, 11:12 PM~8936377
> *cool but looking for response from nestor..or someone from local shop in bakers..thanks though ill probably have to drive to the shop thanks just trying to save on gas.....
> *


wadd up gabe, whats all this talk about wasting gas we all know you a baller!lol


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

TO ALL THE STAFF FROM HOPPERS INC THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ON THE VEGAS SHOW.WE PROVED AND SHOW THE FANS THAT WE ARE THE NEW UPCOMING HYD. COMPANY AND HYDRO TEAM OF THE FUTURE WITH THE JOHN AND MY SELF WATCH OUT FOR 2008


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Oct 8 2007, 09:05 PM~8956076
> *TO ALL THE STAFF FROM HOPPERS INC THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ON THE VEGAS SHOW.WE PROVED AND SHOW THE FANS  THAT WE ARE THE NEW UPCOMING HYD. COMPANY AND HYDRO TEAM OF THE FUTURE WITH THE JOHN AND MY SELF  WATCH OUT FOR 2008
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE, and we are on the come up!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Oct 8 2007, 10:54 PM~8956990
> *CONGRATS HOMIE, and we are on the come up!!!!
> *



  !!!!


----------



## Night Image (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone build a 54 DELUXE into a hopper. 
This will my first one so i have a lot of questions if anybody is willing to help.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

im a layitlow addict not really saving gas..i live like a couple block from shop just bsin..good looking out nestor from hoppers...good deal on dumps thanks will be returning soon for more...


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 1 2007, 05:52 PM~8909882
> *something tremendis comin out the ryderz camp for next year! radicals hopperz and dancers look out!
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 28 2007, 09:15 AM~9099646
> *
> *


sup foo?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Is Craig still with hoppers ???? They still in Phoenix or ???.......................... ???


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 3 2007, 10:01 AM~9145438
> *sup foo?
> *


chillin bro getting ready for odessa and you


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 1952bscc (Nov 12, 2007)

nightimage ive built two.... a 53 coupe and a 52 bel air both chevy custom suspension front and rear. need help anytime. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: u can e-mail me at [email protected] to keep it between us. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I am not going to lie the web-site fucking sucks...How long before you get it up and running with pics and prices?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 25 2007, 12:35 PM~9300320
> *I am not going to lie the web-site fucking sucks...How long before you  get it up and running with pics and prices?
> *


web sites not dun yet! just call the nuber and well make sure we charge u double! :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

pm me price on some jon made adjustable upper arms for cutlass...its for my primo thanks


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 28 2007, 08:37 PM~9327387
> *web sites not dun yet! just call the nuber and well make sure we charge u double! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I'll buy so you can get your web-site done.. :uh: :biggrin: But for-real where is the pumps at?I want to see what there about..


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:dunno: Team Hoppers Inc.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SUPER DUTTY SOLENOID !!  

. 200 AMP CONSTENT
. 300 AMP SEARCH

$ 95.00 
 " WORRY NO MORE ABOUT BLOWING YOUR 50 OR 80 AMP ACURATE SOLENOID "  


















MORE SUPER DUTTY GOODIES COMING TO YOU REAL SOON !!!

TTT HOPPERS INC TTT !!


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 13 2007, 06:44 PM~9446540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a SR200 from a company i know of .


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 13 2007, 05:44 PM~9446540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL ONE SOLENOID BE ENOUGH FOR A STREET PUMP, FOUR BATTERIES, INSTEAD OF HAVING LIKE 3...?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

ITS OFFICIAL....SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW HOPPERS INC! YOU CAN REACH US AT THE NEW HOPPERS NUMBER OR STILL HIT US ON THE 800 732 9866...SAME PEOPLE SAME DEALS....


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW 100% SWITCHED OVER TO HOPPERS INC....EVERY PART WILL NOW COME OUT OF HOPPERS. SAME STAFF WITH A COUPLE NEW HEADS. ANYONE STILL WANT SHOWTIME ENGRAVED PARTS, I CAN DO THOSE FOR YOU. WE ARE WORKING WITH RYDERS, TWISTER AND DEL TORO CONSTANTLY, TRYING TO COME OUT WITH THE BEST PRODUCTS MADE HERE IN THE STATES.

CHECK OUT OUR SITE AT HOPPERSINC.NET FOR UPCOMING SPECIALS.....
I AM DROPPING BATTERY CHARGERS FOR 199.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR UNTIL FEB 15TH.
IM DOING SHOWBALLS FOR 49.00 PER PAIR

ANY ORDER OVER 100.00 - FREE HOPPERS SHIRT..

TO ALL OF OUR SHOWTIME SUPPORTERS, WE ARE GIVING 15% OFF OF ALL OUR COILS UNTIL MARCH 15TH.

HIT US WITH YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS FOR OUR DRAWING....WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY A SETUP A MONTH UNTIL OCTOBER. 1ST DRAWING TO TAKE PLACE ON FEB 15TH, AND EVERY MONTH AFTER. MUST BE A LAYITLOW MEMBER

SEND ALL EMAILS AND LAYITLOW SCREEN NAME TO: [email protected]

PEACE
MARK G


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

WHATS UP MARK...... JUST WISHING YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 24 2007, 10:30 PM~8636452
> *WE ARE OPEN FOR BUSINESS NOW IN OUR BAKERSFIELD LOCATION...
> FRESNO LOCATION UP BY THE SUPERSHOW...OUR DALLAS LOCATION WILL BE OPEN JAN 6TH.
> OFFICAIL PRESTOLITE DISTRIBUTOR.  WE WILL ADD YOUR LOGO ON YOUR BLOCKS AND BACKPLATES (10 MINIMUM)...ALL DAY LONG.....
> ...


WILL THERE STILL BE A DALLAS LOCATION? AND CAN U GIVE LOCATION THANKS


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

FROM HOPPERS, INC WE WANT TO WISH YOU GUYS A HAPPY NEW YEAR . HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THIS YEAR COMING UP AND
PLEASE VISIT OUR WEB SITE FOR SPECIALS OF THE MONTH 
WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET AND CLICK ON SPECIALS


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Dec 31 2007, 06:35 AM~9571604
> *WHATS UP MARK......  JUST WISHING YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP TRAV...YOU TOO BRO..HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL WITH YOU. HAVE A GOOD ONE...ANYTHING YOU NEED, YOU LET ME KNOW AND ITS DONE.

MARK


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*POWERBALLS ON SALE FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY $49.95*
VISIT WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET AND CLICK ON SPECIALS TO VIEW OTHER ITEMS ON SALE, FEEL FREE TO EMAIL OR CALL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE.

THANKS,
RAV


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

SO NO DALLAS SHOP/LOCATION ? :dunno:


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*TOLL FREE (877)846-7462*


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

whats up mark . its allen from the old c m w in stl you going to do any sponserships thru hoppers inc ? drop me a line ill send pics of this years car.ps glad to see you didnt get out of the biz


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

good ass deal if your buy lil by lil hell ya TTT Bump on the seal


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET
877-846-7462*</span>

*VISA, C.O.D, PAYPAL, MONEYORDERS*


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET
877-846-7462*

VISA, C.O.D, PAYPAL, MONEYORDERS


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

any prices for the fittings


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jan 23 2008, 01:28 PM~9764267
> *any prices for all the fittings for a two pump setup and how much is a full street pump chromed
> *


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jan 23 2008, 01:28 PM~9764267
> *any prices for all the fittings for a two pump setup and how much is a full street pump chromed
> *


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*PRESTOLITE OLD SCHOOL PLUS MOTOR*</span>
*DOUBLE GROUND SYSTEM ALLOWS MORE CURRENT FLOW. USE OF 9-SPLINE SHAFT INSTEAD OF TANG ALLOWS FOR GREATER SPEED. *
*WE ARE GETTING <span style=\'color:red\'>100 OLD SCHOOLS PLUS IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS OR SOONER AND WE HAVE 38 SOLD</span>*

*YOU CAN RESERVE YOUR BY BUYING ONE OR AS MANY AS YOU WANT BUT NOT PAY TILL WE ARE READY TO SHIP AGAIN YOU CAN PRE-ORDER YOUR'S NOW AND PAY TILL WE SEND YOU THE INVOICE *

IF YOU ARE INTRESTED PLEASE PM FOR MORE INFO. OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] 

*WE DO NOT HAVE ANY SPECIALS FOR THEM CAUSE THEY WILL NOT LAST AND WE GET A FEW OF THEM EVERY FEW MONTHS $149.99 PLUS SHIPPING WITCH I CAN GIVE YOU THAT COST AFTER WE GET YOUR ZIP AND THE QTY. YOU WANT

38 OUT OF 100 SOLD *

WE'LL BE UPDATING EVERY OTHER DAY
THANK YOU

<img src=\'http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/ravlgv/th_OLDSCHOOLMOTOR.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:red\'>$149.99 plus shipping*


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LOOK GOOD MAN !!!!

HEY ILL GIVE A CALL THIS WEEK FOR THAT INVOICE !!!  

HOPPERS INC !!!!


TO THE TIPI TOP !!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS IN STOCK NOW NO NEED TO WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

good transaction..fast shipping.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

can u guys gold plate pump blocks if u can pm me thanks


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP-INC_@Jan 22 2008, 04:15 PM~9757441
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>NOW FREE SHIPPING , WE HAVE SOME ON EBAY
> OR FEEL FREE TO CALL US 661-322-3605*


----------



## HOP-INC (Aug 13, 2007)

*POWERBALLS DO NOT COME WITH KIT *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

2 chrome 6" cylinders shipped to 95301


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP-INC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:48 PM~9574987
> *FROM HOPPERS, INC WE WANT TO WISH YOU GUYS A HAPPY NEW YEAR . HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THIS YEAR COMING UP AND
> PLEASE VISIT OUR WEB SITE FOR SPECIALS OF THE MONTH
> WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET AND CLICK ON SPECIALS
> *


still got the old style S tank plugs ...X3 
adel plug ..straight? 
1/2 oring boss fittings?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 22 2008, 08:23 AM~10003044
> *still got the old style S tank plugs ...X3
> adel plug ..straight?
> 1/2 oring boss fittings?
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Hey Hoppers, jus checkin to see if you got a chance to send those reverse deep cups out, thanks for your help


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!  

WHERE U AT MR. RAUDEL ? :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2008, 09:36 PM~10067850
> *TO THE TIPI TOP !!!
> 
> WHERE U AT MR. RAUDEL ? :biggrin:
> *


hopefully sending my cylinders out :uh:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10064871
> *Hey Hoppers, jus checkin to see if you got a chance to send those reverse deep cups out, thanks for your help
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 2 2008, 04:15 PM~10071731
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


Anybody home :|, u got a PM


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:42 PM~10100256
> *Anybody home :|, u got a PM
> *


i tried calling there # but only got the machine :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 6 2008, 08:49 AM~10102842
> *i tried calling there # but only got the machine  :angry:
> *



WHAT IS THAT U NEED FROM HOPPERS BRO !?
LET ME KNOW !


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 2 2008, 06:15 PM~10071731
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *



WHAT CYLINDERS IS THAT U NEED ?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 6 2008, 08:47 AM~10103637
> *WHAT CYLINDERS IS THAT U NEED ?
> *


 just tryin to get the reverse deep cups i ordered homie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:46 AM~10103632
> *WHAT IS THAT U NEED FROM HOPPERS BRO !?
> LET ME KNOW !
> *


got ahold of em today, thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP !!


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

sup hoppers, have yall guys came up with anything about the setup yet, still waiting to hear something.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Mar 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10129044
> *sup hoppers, have yall guys came up with anything about the setup yet, still waiting to hear something.
> *




Damn, Still Havent Recieved It? :dunno:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 6 2008, 09:10 AM~10103835
> *just tryin to get the reverse deep cups i ordered homie
> *


anything :dunno:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 10 2008, 12:53 AM~10130708
> *Damn, Still Havent Recieved It? :dunno:
> *


nope, i call them and they keep saying they waiting on parts to come in, tha last I heard they was waiting on cylinders to come in, I dont know whats up.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

what your price for 4 black tanks ????


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of hoppers Inc. placed an order with them on the 17 of Feb. and still no parts and no info. I've tried to call them several times and all i get is the fax machine or what ever the hell that is. Any help from the guys here would be great. Thanks


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10151628
> *what your price for 4 black tanks ????
> *



$ 26.00 EACH + SHIPING !

LET ME KNOW BRO !


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Mar 12 2008, 12:43 PM~10152397
> *Does anyone know how to get a hold of hoppers Inc. placed an order with them on the 17 of Feb. and still no parts and no info. I've tried to call them several times and all i get is the fax machine or what ever the hell that is. Any help from the guys here would be great. Thanks
> *


X 1000


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2008, 07:32 PM~10154307
> *X 1000
> *


CHECK UR PM'S BRO !


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

heard from hoppers today, they said my setup will be shipped out tomarrow, so lets see whats gonna happen, talked with mark and he seems as if he is got it straightend out.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10162757
> *heard from hoppers today, they said my setup will be shipped out tomarrow, so lets see whats gonna happen, talked with mark and he seems as if he is got it straightend out.
> *



sounds goog homie !!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Mar 13 2008, 10:07 PM~10162757
> *heard from hoppers today, they said my setup will be shipped out tomarrow, so lets see whats gonna happen, talked with mark and he seems as if he is got it straightend out.
> *




Mark Is Da Man!!!!


Good Thing Too, The Next Drawing Is Coming up In 2 Days!

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10155387
> *CHECK UR PM'S BRO !
> *


Any word by chance homie?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10205396
> *:angry:
> *


U GETTING TAKING CARE OF !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Mar 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10152397
> *Does anyone know how to get a hold of hoppers Inc. placed an order with them on the 17 of Feb. and still no parts and no info. I've tried to call them several times and all i get is the fax machine or what ever the hell that is. Any help from the guys here would be great. Thanks
> *



CHECK UR PM'S BRO !


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 19 2008, 12:34 PM~10207058
> *U GETTING TAKING CARE OF !!
> *


:scrutinize: I still got nothin bro, hit me up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 19 2008, 04:34 PM~10207058
> *U GETTING TAKING CARE OF !!
> *




If You Happen To Speak With The Homie Mark, Remind Him Of The SetUp Give-A-Way... The Drawing Winner Was Supposed To Be Announced On The 15th...


----------



## glock439 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can someone help me contact Hoperrs Inc? Placed an order on 03-03-08 for a front and rear suspension kits; nothing yet. Left numerous messages, no return call. I placed order with "ernesto" Help!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 24 2008, 12:24 AM~10239619
> *If You Happen To Speak With The Homie Mark, Remind Him Of The SetUp Give-A-Way... The Drawing Winner Was Supposed To Be Announced On The 15th...
> 
> *


YEAH NO PROBLEM !


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

sounds like im not the only one having problems getting my stuff shipped been almost a month for a rear set up :uh:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Mar 26 2008, 07:50 AM~10258871
> *sounds like im not the only one having problems getting my stuff shipped been almost a month for a rear set up :uh:
> *


been waitin since november 8th 2007 for some reverse deep cups. 

Hoppers inc>







< me

maybe i'll get them for christmas

HOPPERS INC :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 26 2008, 04:16 PM~10261003
> *been waitin since november 8th 2007 for some reverse deep cups.
> 
> Hoppers inc>
> ...




:0


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

well I got SOME of the setup that i won, still waiting to see if the rest comes or not, called hoppers inc and they suppose to call me back but that was 3 days ago. Im going to wait till monday to see what happens and then im calling mark again and sending the stuff back to him, they were pieces scratched, 2 different dumps, not any fittings (which the guy at hoppers said was there when they wasnt) no hose's and no motors, so hopefully they will come thru and get the missing parts to me. I dont care about the scratched up stuff, I just dont see why have a giveaway and it dont get to the winner, much less keep having them when the first winner dont have a whole setup yet?, Im not knocking mark but the guys at hoppers inc. needs to step up ther game if they want a business that will hang with the rest.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10261003
> *been waitin since november 8th 2007 for some reverse deep cups.
> 
> Hoppers inc>
> ...



HEY BRO WASENT " SHOWSTOPER " THE PEOPLE U ORDER UR STUFF ?

NOT STRAIT FROM HOPPERS ?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

umm dont forget about my question, The stuff I supposed to have got is from straight hoppers inc. and all i get from them is Ill call you back then a week or two later Im the one calling them back to find out whats going on. Im thinking of sending the pieces that I got from them back to em, if I dont hear anything by monday. I am glad that I won the stuff and very thankfull to mark for the stuff but hoppers inc. needs to get it togather fast though. Was thinking of switching over to hoppers stuff but now im thinking differently. Was looking forward to using there products and displaying them but unfortunetly it seems that they aint ready to do business yet.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 29 2008, 10:19 AM~10283739
> *HEY BRO WASENT " SHOWSTOPER " THE PEOPLE U ORDER UR STUFF ?
> 
> NOT STRAIT FROM HOPPERS ?
> *


 U already know the story bro, straight from hoppers or not they are the one's responsible for shipping my product to me. They called me and said they would ship my item multiple times(they claimed responsability) and then i get nothing. If you say your going to do something, do it. There are enough people on here having problems that it's safe to say i'm not getting on here and acting up for nothing, anybody who knows me, knows i'm a laid back dude and this is the last thing i wanted, but if there gonna treat me like a punk than fuck em. 

The sad thing is I was looking forward to this company doing good cause they got great prices and great deals, but what good are they if you never recieve them  :twak:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 30 2008, 03:59 PM~10290926
> *U already know the story bro, straight from hoppers or not they are the one's responsible for shipping my product to me. They called me and said they would ship my item multiple times(they claimed responsability) and then i get nothing. If you say your going to do something, do it. There are enough people on here having problems that it's safe to say i'm not getting on here and acting up for nothing, anybody who knows me, knows i'm a laid back dude and this is the last thing i wanted, but if there gonna treat me like a punk than fuck em.
> 
> The sad thing is I was looking forward to this company doing good cause they got great prices and great deals, but what good are they if you never recieve them   :twak:
> *



SORRY FOR THAT BRO !
JUST TRAYING TO GIVE A HAND !!

BUT IM STILL GONNA TALK TO THEM HOMIE !


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 31 2008, 02:10 PM~10299777
> *SORRY FOR THAT BRO !
> JUST TRAYING TO GIVE A HAND !!
> 
> ...


I aint mad at you bro, and I truly appreciate all your help no matter the outcome of the situation, If Hoppers put in as much time helping it's customers as u did, nobody would be put in this situation. It's all about communication, and they don't!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 31 2008, 04:45 PM~10300041
> *I aint mad at you bro, and I truly appreciate all your help no matter the outcome of the situation, If Hoppers put in as much time helping it's customers as u did, nobody would be put in this situation. It's all about communication, and they don't!
> *



thanks bro !

u let me know if is something else i can help u with !

but im still gonna get with them on this !


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I tried to call hoppers again today, not to mention friday, but no one answers the phone, I cant get ahold of mark either. Hey Dalocstah since your a distributer if you can get in touch with mark or hoppers and find something out for me, a address so i can send this stuff back to them would be great, I think that if they dont know how to run a business then they dont need one to be honest, I would like for them to stand by there word and send me all the stuff they said they was instead of a few things or admit to everyone that they dont know what they are doing and atleast show everyone that they are trying instead of making ppl think they dont give a dam. 1


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

The company was a flop from the beginning,I said it in my first post in this topic..ANd I knew from there web-site not being finished..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10358102
> *I tried to call hoppers again today, not to mention friday, but no one answers the phone, I cant get ahold of mark either. Hey Dalocstah since your a distributer if you can get in touch with mark or hoppers and find something out for me, a address so i can send this stuff back to them would be great, I think that if they dont know how to run a business then they dont need one to be honest, I would like for them to stand by there word and send me all the stuff they said they was instead of a few things or admit to everyone that they dont know what they are doing and atleast show everyone that they are trying instead of making ppl think they dont give a dam.      1*


X 10000000


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Apr 8 2008, 01:51 PM~10365088
> *X 10000000
> *



yeah bro no problem !!!

ill get back to u !!


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I still havnt got all the stuff, still waiting on them, I called them 2 weeks ago they said they would call me right back well 2 weeks i called them back and he was like let me call ups and see whats up ill let you know something, thats been 3 days now, tomarrow im calling mark and getting his address and sending the PARTS, not complete setup, back to him, ill buy what i need from another company, I have never heard of a giveaway and dont give the winner all the parts that was said to be getting.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 14 2008, 06:50 PM~10414704
> *I still havnt got all the stuff, still waiting on them, I called them 2 weeks ago  they said they would call me right back well 2 weeks i called them back and he was like let me call ups and see whats up ill let you know something, thats been 3 days now, tomarrow im calling mark and getting his address and sending the PARTS, not complete setup, back to him, ill buy what i need from another company, I have never heard of a giveaway and dont give the winner all the parts that was said to be getting.
> *




:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 14 2008, 04:50 PM~10414704
> *I still havnt got all the stuff, still waiting on them, I called them 2 weeks ago  they said they would call me right back well 2 weeks i called them back and he was like let me call ups and see whats up ill let you know something, thats been 3 days now, tomarrow im calling mark and getting his address and sending the PARTS, not complete setup, back to him, ill buy what i need from another company, I have never heard of a giveaway and dont give the winner all the parts that was said to be getting.
> *


keep the gears and motors send the other stuff back! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Apr 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10441359
> *keep the gears and motors send the other stuff back! :biggrin:
> *


 lol what motors, i never got them lol, along with the hoses, fittings, tank bolts . check valves, lol this is bullshit, that company never should have started with those guys working there. hell I could have done better out of my house than they are doing , and what pisses me off is I called the guy at hoppers and tell him whats missing and he tells me that he put the stuff in the boxes, and im like all i got was one box which weighed 70 lbs and a small box that weighed like 30 lbs, you all know as well as i do a complete setup weighs more than that, and one large and one small box aint gonna hold all that shit. He what to say said i was lieing to him about it, hell if I was gonna lie I would have made it worth my time and said i didnt get the more expensive stuff, I mean if the motors and fittings was there, hell I wouldnt have gave a dam on the hoses an odd shit but its a company and they should stand up for what they say.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 20 2008, 03:23 PM~10459789
> *lol what motors, i never got them lol, along with the hoses, fittings, tank bolts . check valves, lol this is bullshit, that company never should have started with those guys working there. hell I could have done better out of my house than they are doing , and what pisses me off is I called the guy at hoppers and tell him whats missing and he tells me that he put the stuff in the boxes, and im like all i got was one box which weighed 70 lbs and a small box that weighed like 30 lbs, you all know as well as i do a complete setup weighs more than that, and one large and one small box aint gonna hold all that shit. He what to say said i was lieing to him about it, hell if I was gonna lie I would have made it worth my time and said i didnt get the more expensive stuff, I mean if the motors and fittings was there, hell I wouldnt have gave a dam on the hoses an odd shit but its a company and they should stand up for what they say.
> *





:0 Crazy Shiet... But It Also Makes You Wonder, If There Were No Problems And Whatnot, Why Didnt They Continue Their Give-A-Way Till October Like They Said... This Fawking Blows Man! :angry:


----------



## fuckyoupayme (Jul 27, 2007)

so in short hoppers inc sucks???

dont recomend to anyone?

suprised they have air time on here?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 20 2008, 01:23 PM~10459789
> *lol what motors, i never got them lol, along with the hoses, fittings, tank bolts . check valves, lol this is bullshit, that company never should have started with those guys working there. hell I could have done better out of my house than they are doing , and what pisses me off is I called the guy at hoppers and tell him whats missing and he tells me that he put the stuff in the boxes, and im like all i got was one box which weighed 70 lbs and a small box that weighed like 30 lbs, you all know as well as i do a complete setup weighs more than that, and one large and one small box aint gonna hold all that shit. He what to say said i was lieing to him about it, hell if I was gonna lie I would have made it worth my time and said i didnt get the more expensive stuff, I mean if the motors and fittings was there, hell I wouldnt have gave a dam on the hoses an odd shit but its a company and they should stand up for what they say.
> *


well I take it you got gears are they even Marz. gears?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

lol hell no, they are presto-hi 1s7as/p167g5f16 lol never heard of them myself, dont even know what size head it is lol hell the stuff I got had scratchs on them and looked kinda used, the dumps were two different kinds, 3 black and 1 chrome lol, at least all the cylinders matched 2-8s 2-12s lol but scratched lol even the switch box had a chip broke off the corner and 2 swithcs broke, but hell all that I didnt care, I just wanted them to be enough of a man or company and do what they said.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

get this shit, my wife called hoppers for me today , cause I work in the morning, she talked to mark and he sent her to hoppers, she talked to nester, she asked him if they foundt out anything about my missing parts, he called her a liar and said they was sent to me, fuck that, I called mark and told him but I dont think that will do any good to be honest, Im going to send this shit back so they can have there PARTS back. All in all Hoppers is fucked up, I would never do business with them and would never tell anybody to do so, cause they dont know what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 25 2008, 03:41 PM~10502434
> *get this shit, my wife called hoppers for me today , cause I work in the morning, she talked to mark and he sent her to hoppers, she talked to nester, she asked him if they foundt out anything about my missing parts, he called her a liar and said they was sent to me, fuck that, I called mark and told him but I dont think that will do any good to be honest, Im going to send this shit back so they can have there PARTS back.  All in all Hoppers is fucked up, I would never do business with them and would never tell anybody to do so, cause they dont know what the fuck they are doing.
> *




:0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Where is the main guy that started this company?Its funny none of the dealers wont even reply to the topic..Keep up the excellent work Hoppers Inc..LOL
ANd I want to add that there online everyday too..


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
Ploppers Stink!

Its obvious they know there fukn everybody cause they won't even come in there own forum and defend themselves even though there always online. I dont know about you but if I was running a company I sure as hell wouldn't let stupid shit like this ruin my business, all they had to do was be straight up with people and either refund money that was due, or man up and say they weren't gonna be able to supply parts they did'nt have and stop taking peoples money. The most fucked up shit is having a fuckin Setup give away, and then not give one away, instead they probly went through a homies garage, threw some shit in a box and called it a day.
Jus like 83caddyhopper everytime I would call them they would blow smoke up my ass and make me think im gonna get my shit, and then nuthin
So like I said before
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
:machinegun: Hoppers Inc


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 29 2008, 12:19 PM~10283739
> *HEY BRO WASENT " SHOWSTOPER " THE PEOPLE U ORDER UR STUFF ?
> 
> NOT STRAIT FROM HOPPERS ?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 26 2008, 12:11 PM~10508530
> *Where is the main guy that started this company?Its funny none of the dealers wont even reply to the topic..Keep up the excellent work Hoppers Inc..LOL
> ANd I want to add that there online everyday too..
> *




Indeed... I Still Have Lots Of Faith In Mark But Im Afraid This Issue Might Be Out Of His Hands...


A Company Takeover Is Not Something Easy To Deal With... Some Kind Of Misunderstanding Might Have Arose And He Can No Longer Provide The Customer Service We Are Acustomed To...


Who Knows Man... :dunno:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

i always used showtime and never had a problem so when i heard showtime sold its name to hoppers inc. i called and was told it was gonna be run by the same peeps and the products are the same so i figurd cool but hearing what all the homies are saying and you guys not replying leaves me feeling i should turn to CCE i think hoppers inc. should apollogize to these homies and fix what was wronged after all its peeps money you messin with WE JUST DONT DESERVE GOOD SERVICE WE DEMAND IT AND IF WE DONT GET IT WE GO ELSWHERE WITH OUR MONEY


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

i always used showtime and never had a problem so when i heard showtime sold its name to hoppers inc. i called and was told it was gonna be run by the same peeps and the products are the same so i figurd cool but hearing what all the homies are saying and you guys not replying leaves me feeling i should turn to CCE i think hoppers inc. should apollogize to these homies and fix what was wronged after all its peeps money you messin with WE JUST DONT DESERVE GOOD SERVICE WE DEMAND IT AND IF WE DONT GET IT WE GO ELSWHERE WITH OUR MONEY


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 10 2008, 09:37 PM~10625898
> *Indeed... I Still Have Lots Of Faith In Mark But Im Afraid This Issue Might Be Out Of His Hands...
> A Company Takeover Is Not Something Easy To Deal With... Some Kind Of Misunderstanding Might Have Arose And He Can No Longer Provide The Customer Service We Are Acustomed To...
> Who Knows Man... :dunno:
> *



IS JUST SOME BAD DAYS GOING ON !!

A BUNCH OF COMPANYS ARE GOING TRU THE SAME SHIT !!
EVERYTHING WILL GET BACK ON TRAC !


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 29 2008, 12:19 PM~10283739
> *HEY BRO WASENT " SHOWSTOPER " THE PEOPLE U ORDER UR STUFF ?
> 
> NOT STRAIT FROM HOPPERS ?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@May 12 2008, 10:39 PM~10639559
> *i always used showtime and never had a problem so when i heard showtime sold its name to hoppers inc. i called and was told it was gonna be run by the same peeps and the products are the same so i figurd cool but hearing what all the homies are saying and you guys not replying leaves me feeling i should turn to CCE i think hoppers inc. should apollogize to these homies and fix what was wronged after all its peeps money you messin with WE JUST DONT DESERVE GOOD SERVICE WE DEMAND IT AND IF WE DONT GET IT WE GO ELSWHERE WITH OUR MONEY
> *



:uh: 


Thats The Wrong Elsewhere...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 12 2008, 11:04 PM~10639945
> *IS JUST SOME BAD DAYS GOING ON !!
> 
> A BUNCH OF COMPANYS ARE GOING TRU THE SAME SHIT !!
> ...





Time Will Tell... No Longer Being A Forum Sponsor Isnt Helping The Cause...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Yah my experience with them was very good either. I ordered a set of 8" cyls, 12"cyls, and a set of reverse deep cups. The shit took over a month!!!!!!!They kept blaiming it on shipping, but Im in CA and so are they, even is their was a shipping error they could have reshipped 5 times in the same amount of time as it took them to send me my 1 order...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 13 2008, 06:04 PM~10647451
> *Yah my experience with them was very good either. I ordered a set of 8" cyls, 12"cyls, and a set of reverse deep cups. The shit took over a month!!!!!!!They kept blaiming it on shipping, but Im in CA and so are they, even is their was a shipping error they could have reshipped 5 times in the same amount of time as it took them to send me my 1 order...
> *



HEY WASUP BRO !

SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, SHIT JUST BEEN TUFF ALL OVER THE PLACE,
ALSO MY PLACE BEEN DEAD BRO !!!

HEY BUT HOPPERS IS AND WILL GET BACK ON TRACK !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUUP LUX !!

HOW U DOING BIG HOMIE !!

HEY SORRY FOR ME CALLIN U SO LATE LAST NIGHT !


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they screwed me over when they were showtime, if it is the same people.ordered a end of year street kit and they sent me a bunch oif random parts from liftgate to comp stuff, and i had to figure out all the fitting to make it work (they shit wouldnt fit inthe trunk with aqll the BS fitting they gave me to make the unwanted shit they had alying around work.) the machining was garbage, and they sent me the wrong pump heads and rear cylinders. 

I almost ordered from them recently but decided to stick with ProHopper, at least they admitted to being swamped in the machine shop and didnt have the parts i needed and estimated me a date they would have them before I place my order. maybe PH makes parts for hoppers n they dont they are just hiding out til there pallets come in from Van Nuys? lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@May 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10639559
> *i always used showtime and never had a problem so when i heard showtime sold its name to hoppers inc. i called and was told it was gonna be run by the same peeps and the products are the same so i figurd cool but hearing what all the homies are saying and you guys not replying leaves me feeling i should turn to CCE i think hoppers inc. should apollogize to these homies and fix what was wronged after all its peeps money you messin with WE JUST DONT DESERVE GOOD SERVICE WE DEMAND IT AND IF WE DONT GET IT WE GO ELSWHERE WITH OUR MONEY
> *


i'VE ALWAYS LIKE CCE... hAVENT DONE ME WRONG...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 13 2008, 11:35 PM~10650831
> *i'VE ALWAYS LIKE CCE... hAVENT DONE ME WRONG...
> *



don't hit your switch's then very much do you


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS THE PRICES FOR THE BLOCKS AND BACK PLATES TO GET ENGRAVED WITH LOGO?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA I TALKED TO THEM FOR LIKE 3 OR 4 DAYS ABOUT SELLING PARTS FOR THEM SO I CALLED THEM BACK AND THEY WOULD NOT PICK UP THEN THE TIME HE DID PICK UP HE SAID LET ME CALL MY PARTNER AND HAVE HIM FAX YOU THE LIST THEN NO FAX I CALLED BACK AND THE PHONE WAS OFF :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10658810
> *YEA I TALKED TO THEM FOR LIKE 3 OR 4 DAYS ABOUT SELLING PARTS FOR THEM SO I CALLED THEM BACK AND THEY WOULD NOT PICK UP THEN THE TIME HE DID PICK UP HE SAID LET ME CALL MY PARTNER AND HAVE HIM FAX YOU THE LIST THEN NO FAX I CALLED BACK AND THE PHONE WAS OFF  :uh:
> *



FERNANDO RUNNING THIS SHIT ?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I got tired of there bullshit about the so called SETUP i won, I called my wife called and they kept saying they was waiting on parts then after over a month they send me some stuff and it was old parts, missing parts. I called them back and told Nester and some other guy what was missing, he said he would look into it and call me back, a week later nothing so my wife calls them, they tell her the same thing but not only that they tell her she is telling a lie that they sent all the stuff out, wtf I am suppose to get a complete setup in one large box and one small box? no I am not stupid nether are they, so I call mark from showtime and tell him, and he did nothing so I finally told mark what they said and bout them calling my wife a lie, They didnt put, motors, hoses, fittings, check valves, tank rods, keys, but i did get 2 different kind of dumps lol, and 4 noids too, but I will never think about ordering anything from them. They should have had they shit togather before jumping up and saying that they gonna do something and fuck it up. I say its bad business or just ppl dont know how to run it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+May 14 2008, 07:41 PM~10656232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@May 15 2008, 12:14 AM~10659113
> *I got tired of there bullshit about the so called SETUP i won, I called my wife called and they kept saying they was waiting on parts then after over a month they send me some stuff and it was old parts, missing parts. I called them back and told Nester and some other guy what was missing, he said he would look into it and call me back, a week later nothing so my wife calls them, they tell her the same thing but not only that they tell her she is telling a lie that they sent all the stuff out, wtf I am suppose to get a complete setup in one large box and one small box? no I am not stupid nether are they, so I call mark from showtime and tell him, and he did nothing so I finally told mark what they said and bout them calling my wife a lie, They didnt put, motors, hoses, fittings, check valves, tank rods, keys, but i did get 2 different kind of dumps lol, and 4 noids too, but I will never think about ordering anything from them. They should have had they shit togather before jumping up and saying that they gonna do something and fuck it up. I say its bad business or just ppl dont know how to run it.
> *


 :0


----------

